# Lowest dose MK-677 experience?



## ssdark1 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hey guys, 

So I just started my first run of Mk-677 a couple of days ago.. Haven;t noticed much yet as I am just testing things out at a dose of 2.5mgs for a few days and if all is well will bump up to 5mgs for a few more days, then 7.5, 10, 12.5.. which is the highest I ever intend to go. I'm just looking for sleep and anti aging here. 

My question is, has anyone used a low dose of say 5 mgs a day long term and seen benefits? I'm all about minimum viable dose but of course don't want to be taking so little that it's pointless. 

thanks


----------



## psych (Apr 14, 2018)

12.5 is the lowest i have gone. It was just to manage the bloat. 25mg I'm good now


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Alright thanks for the input man. 

Currently on third day at 5 mgs and can def feel a hunger effect and a slight sleep affect. Think I will bump up to 7.5 and stick there for about a week. Overly cautious, I know.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Also, while I'm at it.. how is one to manage the blood sugar affect of MK? Eat carbs after dosing?


----------



## speeder (Apr 14, 2018)

ssdark1 said:


> Alright thanks for the input man.
> 
> Currently on third day at 5 mgs and can def feel a hunger effect and a slight sleep affect. Think I will bump up to 7.5 and stick there for about a week. Overly cautious, I know.



actually i like your style man.  it seems like so many times these days it's all the rage to "inject first and ask questions later" so it's refreshing to see someone start off conservatively and slowly...   it's definitely the smarter approach..

will be following this thread


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks man. It just seems more logical to start as low as possible and stop / possibly lower when sides start to out weigh benefits. 

Will keep thread updated. But won't be all to exciting.. mainly looking for a good lowest effective long term dose for anti aging, recovery and sleep.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

ssdark1 said:


> Thanks man. It just seems more logical to start as low as possible and stop / possibly lower when sides start to out weigh benefits.



Contrast that to the start high as possible for max "benefits" and then be overwhelmed by sides and have to lower down hoping to find a workable dose. Seems crazy, but the norm for BBs. 

Can I not edit my posts on this forum?


----------



## psych (Apr 14, 2018)

Get a room you two LOL
J/J
any way, those low periods are where you're going to really burn body fat, if you're trying to do that. But you can always just carry some candy with you. I take mine so I can eat more period.  There are guys that double dose or span through out the day. You gotta feel it and do what works for you.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

psych said:


> any way, those low periods are where you're going to really burn body fat



Not sure I get what you mean by this.. lower dose for fat loss/lean look, high dose for gain/more bloated look?


----------



## psych (Apr 14, 2018)

No not dose but effect. Dose can be dependent on the person. There are general guide lines which is the standard or beginning place for most. Not every one needs 25mg a day. You can lose weight on a high dose if you control eating. Don't think of it as high vs low or cut vs bulk. Its all how you respond to it and how you chose to handle effects. I was just saying I take it to eat more. I dont know what your plan is, I was just saying what I do/did. All drugs have a therapeutic level for effectiveness.  Some times starting really low is a waste. Thats not a jab at you, just something to remember.  Your head is in the right place, you just need some experience. Good thing youre here, this place has alot to offer.


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

psych said:


> Some times starting really low is a waste.




Well yes a waste in that you may not get results, but not a waste in that you made sure to minimize any possible sides or bad reactions you may have with a new compound or a tainted compound etc. 

But I see your point you were making about the low dose and how you use it, thanks for explaining


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 14, 2018)

Damn, one thing I can already say is that the hunger is real.. even at just 5mgs. I literally just ate a big steak dinner and went and laid on the couch and my stomach growling lol wtf. Never experienced this with cjc / ghrp


----------



## ssdark1 (Apr 15, 2018)

hmm typing this and my hand feels a little numb can't tell it it's in my head or not tho? def numb. and hunger was absolutely not in my head. And this at only 5mg.. I think I'm going to stick right for a while. Will update in a few days at 5mg


----------



## odin (Apr 17, 2018)

ssdark1 said:


> hmm typing this and my hand feels a little numb can't tell it it's in my head or not tho? def numb. and hunger was absolutely not in my head. And this at only 5mg.. I think I'm going to stick right for a while. Will update in a few days at 5mg



5mg is a good dose for some people. It's definitely enough to get results. I like 10mg for better results and little or no side effects. When I start going over 10mg the side effects start outweighing the results. Some people can take higher doses with next to no side effects. If you are like this on 5mg just ride it out and up when you need to.


----------



## squatster (Apr 18, 2018)

I get bloated on any dose. This time around my wrists and hands are killing me ove 12.5 mg.
 still going to bring it up to 25mg. This week 
Love mk- I just grow and grow and grow- it's crazy stuff. 
 went of for around 4 months last time and didn't lose much at all


----------

